
How to Organize Your Monolith Before Breaking It into Services - weeblyEng
https://medium.com/weebly-engineering/how-to-organize-your-monolith-before-breaking-it-into-services-69cbdb9248b0#.jzck927qp
======
dwringer
I find the silver bullet method to be most effective here.

